# Difference in engine?



## Wayne prentice (Feb 25, 2018)

Does anyone know the difference between shibaura H843 and N843 used in Ford 1710 tractors?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure Wayne, but I thin the N843 is a longer stroke. Which one are you looking for?
May want to investigate these guys.
https://dieselcranks.com/shop-by-ma...by_engine=945&sort_by_item=94&sort_by_make=60
I know nothing about them.


----------



## Wayne prentice (Feb 25, 2018)

Looking for h843. Will the n843 bolt in? I have a hole in my block and not much luck finding 1.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a New Holland tractor dealer close by, visit them and take a look at the L150, LS140, or LS150 skid steer loaders. They use the N843. 

I believe the nomenclature change came about when Cummins purchased the Shibaura engine line.


----------



## Wayne prentice (Feb 25, 2018)

So they should interchange for bolt in?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect they are the same, but would need the documentation to verify. I just have not paid attention to the changes.

When I need a Shibaura engine I contact the company directly: E-Mail [email protected]

They were linked to Perkins/Cat for a few years too, so a Cat dealer may have a source of engines.


----------

